# Fundamentals Of Brewing And Packaging



## Benchish (26/2/12)

Im studying for the IBD Fundamentals and i was wondering if anyone has taken this exam?

I haven't found very much new information aside from some of the large scale equipment. 

Have i not yet reached the hard part or is this course really fundamental?


----------



## Thirsty Boy (27/2/12)

Mafro said:


> Im studying for the IBD Fundamentals and i was wondering if anyone has taken this exam?
> 
> I haven't found very much new information aside from some of the large scale equipment.
> 
> Have i not yet reached the hard part or is this course really fundamental?



yes, its really fundamental. But dont get too complacent, the IBD examines pretty thoroughly and can be a little tricky with the questions. You'll need to actually know the syllabus fairly decently to do well.


----------



## Benchish (28/2/12)

Could you elaborate on "tricky"?

Should i be focusing more on comprehension and understanding or on exact figures?


----------



## Kai (28/2/12)

Both. You'll need to demonstrate a thorough understanding of theory and also memory of the appropriate numbers.

It's easy to pass, hard to excel.

But, I've only experienced the Diploma exams.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (29/2/12)

fundamentals is a lot easier than the Dip 

multiple choice for a start - but because it Multiple choice, they need to apply rigor somehow. So a lot of times there will be two answers that seem like they could be right - be careful of the exact wording of the questions - if they say OR dont answer like they said AND. If they ask for the "best" option when you think it might be a matter of opinion, you can bet your bottom dollar that somewhere in the syllabus they have actually mentioned that they think something is the best.

I dont know really if you'll have to remember numbers, or perhaps just ranges for things like malt specs... I dont kknow exactly how fundamental fundamental is. Best to try and remember the figures and then you have it covered.

Like Kai said, the IBD doesn't like to let people excell unless they know what the IBD has decided they should - if its in the revision notes, they want you to know it. Perhaps fundamentals is a bit less rigorous though - its not really a qualification for brewing professionals, so maybe they are a bit less anal about it??


----------

